# Thomas Hooper Appreciation - (Epic Sacred Geometry Tattoo/Paint Work)



## Aevolve

Just recently stumbled upon Hooper's work. Just looking at some of these.. Figured I'd share as I'm sure some of you can appreciate it.



























This guy's work is incredible.


----------



## Sebastian

Thanks for sharing, never saw that before..
Amazing work! I bet it's pretty hard as well


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Everything about this is sick \m/


----------



## Aevolve

More work-


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Shawn

Very cool stuff.


----------



## Wretched

Yeah man, that's the kind of thing I'd like... one day. Always been too practical with the cash to spend it on tatts.


----------



## MikeH

Thomas Hooper has been my favorite artist for quite some time. I'm getting a half-sleeve (eventually a full) that's very similar to his style. I would go to him, but he lives 400 miles away, he's booked solid until he finishes all of his current clients, and he costs way more money than I would ever be able to afford. If I ever have the opportunity, I'm pretty sure I'd sell some gear to get some work done by him.


----------



## Aevolve

MikeH said:


> Thomas Hooper has been my favorite artist for quite some time. I'm getting a half-sleeve (eventually a full) that's very similar to his style. I would go to him, but he lives 400 miles away, he's booked solid until he finishes all of his current clients, and he costs way more money than I would ever be able to afford. If I ever have the opportunity, I'm pretty sure I'd sell some gear to get some work done by him.



What are his rates (roughly)? Theoretically I'm planning two sleeves and a back (maybe chest) piece in the future.


----------



## Aevolve

adinojones said:


> *Awesome.....never ever seen tattoo designs like this...It seems he is very experienced...!!! Did you get any tattoo??*



I wish man. I just recently turned 18, and not only is he incredibly difficult to get a hold-of, his rates are pretty steep. I won't be getting any ink myself until I'm into my 20s and I have the cash to spare.


----------



## Chiba666

That is high class work


----------



## x360rampagex

I love his work, one of the best tattooists I have seen.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome

His work is MIND BLOWING! I REALLY want him to go crazy on me.


----------

